# Makrelenfischen Kutter Nordsee Deutschland



## HAPE-1909 (23. April 2017)

Mahlzeit Zusammen,

ich möchte dieses Jahr das ein oder andere Mal zum Kutterfischen an die Nordsee.

Ich wohne im Münsterland an der A31 und habe immer eine entsprechend lange Anreise (für eine Tagestour ohne Übernachtung etc.).

Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste von Häfen an der Nordsee, von wo man abfahren kann?

Nach meiner bisherigen Google-Suche habe ich 3 Kutter ab Dornumersiel gefunden.
Als Alternative kenne ich dann nur noch das holländische Lauwersoog.
In diesem Bereich sollten die Abfahrtshäfen nach Möglichkeit schon liegen, da es für mich/uns über die Autobahn sehr gut zu erreichen ist.

Kennt jemand in der Ecke noch andere Möglichkeiten bzw. gibt es vielleicht eine Internetseite mit Listen etc.?


----------



## AndiS (23. April 2017)

*AW: Makrelenfischen Kutter Nordsee Deutschland*

Hallo!
da wäre noch bensersiel, da gibt es auch noch 3 kutter.

in dornumersiel sind beide freias o. freyas zu empfehlen.

der holländer ist auch nicht schlecht, für das geld was man hier für 5 stunden angeln bezahlt ist man da doppelt so lange unterwegs. das schiff ist größer und man kann dort warme speisen und getränke bekommen.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Makrelenfischen Kutter Nordsee Deutschland*

Genau das ist es - die Kutter in Dornumersiel kosten für 7h 50 Euro.
Allerdings bieten die auch Fahrten mit 5 oder 6 Stunden an und laut Homepage gehts dort "nur" am Wochenende raus. Und da passt es mit den 7h Touren (soll sich ja auch lohnen) zu den jetzigen Terminen (bis Ende Juni) nicht ganz so gut, da diese 7h Touren eher Sonntags als Samstags sind.

Von Lauwersoog war ich letztes Jahr mit der Tender raus - war sehr zufrieden damit.
Aber andere Kutter müssen ja nicht schlechter sein...

Ich guck dann mal über Bensersiel, ob mir da was zusagt...

Besten Dank schonmal!


----------



## thomas19 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Makrelenfischen Kutter Nordsee Deutschland*

Moin,
hier eine nicht ganz aktuelle Liste von Nord-und Ostseekuttern: http://www.anglerzeitung.de/75-0-hochseeangeln-vom-angelkutter-an-nordsee-und-ostsee.html
Ein paar Kutter fahren nicht mehr bzw. woanders. Z.B. KehrheimII fährt jetzt als "Rügenland" von der Insel Rügen aus. Ich bin immer von Büsum aus auf Makrele gefahren. War für mich der kürzeste Weg, dort fährt noch die "Blauort" auf Makrele. Beste Beisszeit Ende Juni-Ende Juli. Im August gehen die Fänge spürbar zurück. Die Makrelenschwärme sind dann meist durch die Schleppnetzfischerei dezimiert!


----------



## Heilbutt (23. April 2017)

*AW: Makrelenfischen Kutter Nordsee Deutschland*

ich hab mir auch schon überlegt mal über ein WE dort zum Kutterangeln hoch zu fahren.
Was für Durchschnittsgrößen haben die Makrelen dort so ungefähr?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## offense80 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Makrelenfischen Kutter Nordsee Deutschland*

Ich kann die Blauort auch nur empfehlen. Eggi gibt sich wirklich alle Mühe den Fisch zu finden, was leider nicht alltäglich ist. Wir sind das eine Jahr mit ihm bis HINTER Helgoland gefahren und es hat keinen Cent mehr gekostet. Wenn es zeitlich passt werde ich dieses Jahr wohl auch mal wieder eine Tour mit der Blauort machen


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. April 2017)

*AW: Makrelenfischen Kutter Nordsee Deutschland*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ich kann die Blauort auch nur empfehlen. Eggi gibt sich wirklich alle Mühe den Fisch zu finden, was leider nicht alltäglich ist. Wir sind das eine Jahr mit ihm bis HINTER Helgoland gefahren und es hat keinen Cent mehr gekostet. Wenn es zeitlich passt werde ich dieses Jahr wohl auch mal wieder eine Tour mit der Blauort machen





Micha, dann mal viel Spass |bigeyes:q


----------



## offense80 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Makrelenfischen Kutter Nordsee Deutschland*

Stalkst du mich ? 

Ich weiß, du bist kein Fan der Blauort, aber ich kann nichts anderes berichten. Mir hat es fast jedes mal riesen Spaß gemacht dort mit zu fahren. Aber noch mehr macht es mit den Chaoten in Mommark Spaß, wo wir uns dann mit 10 Mann 2 Dorsche teilen


----------



## hans albers (25. April 2017)

*AW: Makrelenfischen Kutter Nordsee Deutschland*

moin

kann auch die blauort empfehlen...

auch wenn es schon nen büschn her ist:
is wirklich weit rausgefahren,
crew war nett, kutter gepflegt.


fahre sonst immer die ostsee tour ein-zweimal im jahr...


----------



## offense80 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Makrelenfischen Kutter Nordsee Deutschland*

Gibt es denn schon was aktuelles von der Makrelenfront oder lohnt es sich noch nicht eine Tour zu starten? Wollte wenn dann von Büsum aus los


----------



## Baum1309 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Makrelenfischen Kutter Nordsee Deutschland*

Hi offene, 

Die blauort macht jetzt am sa ihre erste Tour. 

Ich denke Ende des Monats bin ich mit an Board


----------

